# reverse mouse direction



## psychogreaser (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi, I have a microsoft wireless laser mouse 6000 and it has treated me well for 3 years until yesterday. The forward and backward movement directions have somehow been inverted to where when I move the mouse forward the direction is backwards. The left/right movements are fine. I have been inside and out of my mouse properties, have uninstalled and reinstalled my mouse driver, and completely went through the troubleshooter, but nothing has presented a solution. If anyone can help me with this, I would be greatly appreciative.

-B


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

try it on another computer but it sounds like something has gone wrong inside and there isnt much you can do besides buying a new mouse


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

3 yrs. is a considerable amount of time for a mouse that gets frequent use and I would lean towards a failing mouse. Try it in another PC. Have you tried using the latest drivers from the manufacturer's site?


----------

